# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Conlang???

## jaspertjie

Does anyone have a conlang?
If so please translate this:
I am / Qu trit
You are / Qus trits
He is / Qath tritq
She is / Qaeth tritq
It is / Qite tritq
We are / Quk trin
You are / Qusk trib
They are / Qathel trin

----------


## waldronate

Que? It seems that you have included the translations...

----------


## Alfar

Could be he included what they are in his conlang, and wants us to post what they are in ours?

----------


## waldronate

Yes, that makes much more sense that what I was thinking. My brain is like a pea in that it is small, wrinkly, green, and tasty in soup.

----------


## Karro

Hmm.  Whether a conlang has words or phrases that translate simply into the words/phrases above says a lot about the form and structure of the language, I think.  I wouldn't expect every conlang to be that convenient, and when it did, I'd suspect the lang had a bit of a european influence in its development.

(That being said... I, being of european descent, have an affinity for european-styled languages that structure in this way...)

----------


## jaspertjie

instead of you all translate it you go talkin' about it.

----------


## beriothien

Is that not the purpose of a forum? Discussion? Anyway, maybe I'l have something up later, if I can be bothered to search up the file.

----------


## ravells

How about**:

ik     ben
 jij    bent
 hij    is
 wij    zijn
 jullie zijn
 zij    zijn

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> How about**:
> 
> ik     ben
>  jij    bent
>  hij    is
>  wij    zijn
>  jullie zijn
>  zij    zijn


Dude, Dutch is not a conlang!  :Razz: 
Although I must admit... it would be pretty cool if my native language _was_ a conlang.

But fine, here goes my own favorite conlang Irduron:
_em (ec) - I am
es (sy) - you are
et (eá) - he is
est (hé) - she is
sei (wir) - we are
sér (dir) - you are (pl)
sech (ear) - they are_

Since Irduron is a pro-drop language and the personal pronoun is usually omitted, I put them in parentheses.

----------


## ravells

heh, Jaspertjie is dutch, I thought he was asking for a translation  :Smile:

----------


## jaspertjie

> heh, Jaspertjie is dutch, I thought he was asking for a translation



first of all, I asked for a CONLANG no NATLANG




> ik     ben
>  jij    bent
>  hij    is
> * zij    is
>  het    is*
>  wij    zijn
>  jullie zijn
>  zij    zijn


dat was incompleet. Zie de toevoeging

----------


## Karro

> first of all, I asked for a CONLANG no NATLANG
> 
> 
> 
> dat was incompleet. Zie de toevoeging


So, you only want something here if it's from a complete conlang, or would a wip suffice?

----------


## su_liam

Is there any other kind?

----------


## bartmoss

> Does anyone have a conlang?
> If so please translate this:
> I am / Qu trit
> You are / Qus trits
> He is / Qath tritq
> She is / Qaeth tritq
> It is / Qite tritq
> We are / Quk trin
> You are / Qusk trib
> They are / Qathel trin


I am: /ka zu/
You are: /ka za/ 
He is: /ka ze/
She is: /ka ze/
It is: /ka ze/
We are: /ka zuze/ ("I and others are") or /ka zuza/ ("You and I are")
You are: /ka zaze/
They are: /ka zeze/


What can I say; it is my first conlang and I started really simplistic.  :Wink:

----------


## Karro

> Is there any other kind?


Mmm, touche.  Even the fabled master of conlanging (one prof. Tolkien) never completed his conlangs.

Although, as I understand it, Esparanto and a few other "aux langs" are complete enough to be useable, even if they lack character.

----------


## Qwynegold

OK, let's see now...

In Qwynegold (Qwadralónia dialect)
I am - ix ze /ˈɪks ˈz/
You are - uz ze /ˈuts ˈz/
He is - huo ze /ˈhuo ˈz/
She is - huo ze /ˈhuo ˈz/
It is - oh ****, I haven't decided how to deal with inanimates yet
We are - xie ze /ˈksɪe ˈz/
You are - zuo ze /ˈtsuo ˈz/
They are - quō ze /ˈkɰoː ˈz/

In Qwynegold (Quadralónia dialect)
I am - ix ze /ˈɪks ˈz/
You are - uz ze /ˈuts ˈz/
He is - huo ze /ˈhuo ˈz/
She is - huo ze /ˈhuo ˈz/
It is - oh ****, I haven't decided how to deal with inanimates yet
We are - xia ze /ˈksɪa ˈz/
You are - zwa ze /ˈtsɰa ˈz/
They are - vuue ze /ˈvu˒ː ˈz/

In Songulda
I am - um ham /um hɑm/
You are - tĭ hat /tɨ hɑt/
He is - ata hata /ɑtɑ hɑtɑ/
She is - ata hata /ɑtɑ hɑtɑ/
It is - at hata /ɑt hɑtɑ/
We are - uso haso /uso hɑso/
You are - to hato /to hɑto/
They are - ato hato /ɑto hɑto/

In Xǔngpìng
Ah, tone bars aren't displayed properly, so I have to use numbers. 1 = high tone, 2 = falling tone, 3 = rising tone, 4 = falling-rising tone.
I am - xám wo /ɕam3 o1/
You are - xhà wo /dʑa2 o1/
He is - bu wo /pu1 o1/
She is - jà wo /tɕa2 o1/
It is - vocabulary missing  :Frown: 
We (exclusive) are - tó wo /tʰo3 o1/
We (inclusive) are - ke wo /kʰe1 o1/
You are - siǔ wo /sju4 o1/
They are - kiǔm wo /kʰjum4 o1/

In Lhueslue
I am (said by any sex, seldom used) - Eeng laj /ɛŋ laʒ/
I am (said by a female) - Eeng caj /ɛŋ ɕaʒ/
I am (said by a male) - Eeng raj /ɛŋ raʒ/
I am (said by a god) - Eeng uej /ɛŋ yʒ/
You are (said about any sex, seldom used) - Eeng lixh /ɛŋ lix/
You are (said about a female) - Eeng cixh /ɛŋ ɕix/
You are (said about a male) - Eeng rixh /ɛŋ rix/
You are (said about a god) - Eeng uexh /ɛŋ yx/
He is - Eeng rong /ɛŋ roŋ/
She is - Eeng cong /ɛŋ ɕoŋ/
It (light) is - Eeng ding /ɛŋ diŋ/
It (metal) is - Eeng kong /ɛŋ koŋ/
It (feminine) is - Eeng cong /ɛŋ ɕoŋ/
It (fire) is - Eeng fong /ɛŋ foŋ/
It (dark) is - Eeng tieng /ɛŋ tɘŋ/
It (earth) is - Eeng mong /ɛŋ moŋ/
It (masculine) is - Eeng rong /ɛŋ roŋ/
It (wood) is - Eeng thong /ɛŋ θoŋ/
It (water) is - Eeng shong /ɛŋ ʃoŋ/
It (ether) is - Eeng lhueng /ɛŋ ɬyŋ/
It (air) is - Eeng hong /ɛŋ hoŋ/
We are (mixed group) - Eeng lajlaj /ɛŋ laʒlaʒ/
We are (masculine group) - Eeng rajraj /ɛŋ raʒraʒ/
We are (feminine group) - Eeng cajcaj /ɛŋ ɕaʒɕaʒ/
You are (mixed group) - Eeng lixhlixh /ɛŋ lixlix/
You are (masculine group) - Eeng rixhrixh /ɛŋ rixrix/
You are (feminine group) - Eeng cixhcixh /ɛŋ ɕixɕix/
They are - Eeng longlong /ɛŋ loŋloŋ/

In Yanusu
I am (familiar speech) - Naa i /naː i/
I am (humble speech) - Naya yinu /na·ja ji·nu/
I am (royal speech) - Nakayasa kasu /na·ka·ja·sa ka·su/
You are (rude speech) - Sa i /sa i/
You are (familiar speech) - Sana i /sa·na i/
You are (honorific speech) - Anaya asi /a·na·ja a·si/
You are (said to a holy person) - Yatania asi /ja·ta·nia a·si/
You are (royal speech) - Unasa kasu /u·na·sa ka·su/
He is (rude speech) - Ikisa i /i·ki·sa i/
He is (familiar speech) - Kua i /kua i/
He is (honorific speech) - Ata ata /a·ta a·ta/
He is (said about a holy person) - Yatanisa ata /ja·ta·ni·sa a·ta/
He is (royal speech) - Unata kasu /u·na·ta ka·su/
She is (rude speech) - Ikisa i /i·ki·sa i/
She is (familiar speech) - Kua i /kua i/
She is (honorific speech) - Ata ata /a·ta a·ta/
She is (said about a holy person) - Yatanisa ata /ja·ta·ni·sa a·ta/
She is (royal speech) - Unata kasu /u·na·ta ka·su/
It is (rude speech) - Isa i /i·sa i/
It is (familiar speech) - Sisa i /si·sa i/
It is (honorific speech) - Sisata ata /si·sa·ta a·ta/
It is (said about a holy thing) - Yatasisa ata /ja·ta·si·sa a·ta/
It is (royal speech) - Sisasa kasu /si·sa·sa ka·su/
We are (familiar speech) - Kaa i /kaː i/
We are (humble speech) - Kaaya yinu /kaːja ji·nu/
We are (royal speech) - Kayanasa kasu /ka·ja·na·sa ka·su/
You are (rude speech) - Ku'ika i /ku·i·ka i/
You are (familiar speech) - Tana i /ta·na i/
You are (honorific speech) - Kanaya asi /ka·na·ja a·si/
You are (said to a holy person) - Yatania asi /ja·ta·nia a·si/
You are (royal speech) - Kunasa kasu /ku·na·sa ka·su/
They are (rude speech) - Ku'ikisa i /ku·i·ki·sa i/
They are (familiar speech) - Ya i /ja i/
They are (honorific speech) - Kata ata /ka·ta a·ta/
They are (said about a holy person) - Yatanisa ata /ja·ta·ni·sa a·ta/
They are (royal speech) - Kunata kasu /ku·na·ta ka·su/

The rest of my conlangs aren't well-developed enough.

----------


## Qwynegold

> So, you only want something here if it's from a complete conlang, or would a wip suffice?


I think that he ironically meant that you had forgotten to translate the word "is". :Twisted:

----------


## Jeff_Wilson63

Let me start by explaining that these sentences would never occur in Glyphica Arcana.  However, since I'm working on that project I'll do my best to provide an adequate translation.  Note, however, that nouns in GA are not marked for gender, so he/she/it are all the same symbol.

(Note that the images are in svg as I haven't figured out how to import GA files into Inkscape to export to png.)

{First person singular pronoun} exists:  http://www.monticello21st.com/glyphi...Gly1stSing.svg

{First person plural pronoun} exists:  http://www.monticello21st.com/glyphi...Gly1stPlur.svg

{Second person singular pronoun} exists:  http://www.monticello21st.com/glyphi...Gly2ndSing.svg

{Second person plural pronoun} exists:  http://www.monticello21st.com/glyphi...Gly2ndPlur.svg

{Third person singular pronoun} exists:  http://www.monticello21st.com/glyphi...Gly3rdSing.svg

{Third person plural pronoun} exists:  http://www.monticello21st.com/glyphi...Gly3rdPlur.svg

----------


## su_liam

"Is," can't always be translated. A verb for a simple equational? English is just weird!

----------


## Jeff_Wilson63

I finally got an svg converter so I can actually post the images for those who don't want to follow links.

 {First person singular pronoun} exists
 {First person plural pronoun} exists
 {Second person singular pronoun} exists
{Second person plural pronoun} exists
{Third person singular pronoun} exists
{Third person plural pronoun} exists

----------


## Qwynegold

> I finally got an svg converter so I can actually post the images for those who don't want to follow links.
> 
>  {First person singular pronoun} exists
>  {First person plural pronoun} exists
>  {Second person singular pronoun} exists
> {Second person plural pronoun} exists
> {Third person singular pronoun} exists
> {Third person plural pronoun} exists


I can't see the images, pasting the url into the browser doesn't work and the previous links you posted don't work either. :/

----------


## Jeff_Wilson63

I apologize.  I rearranged directories last night, and forgot it would screw up these posts.  I've edited the previous posts to fix the problem.  Thank you for letting me know about the problem.

----------


## Qwynegold

Interesting, allthough a bit complicated. Is it related to the picture in your avatar?

----------


## Jeff_Wilson63

It's all the same system.  There are 162 basic symbols, and 50+ grammatical markers.  Name glyphs are formed from 5 symbols and 4 'name' grammatical markers.  Here's another example:
You can see the same 'Dream' symbol at the bottom of the above glyph, and to the left in my avatar.  There are 104 _trillion_ possible symbol combinations for names alone.

My primary influences were Chinese and Mayan writing.  Glyphica Arcana is completely ideographic and two-dimensional (instead of linear) and probably isn't very practical.  Human minds haven't evolved in that direction.  It is pretty though, and fun to use as a mystical script.

Since the ideoglyphs don't align with English, building up vocabulary is an extended process.  :Frown:   I never completed the Babel text, but I do have several verses, including the first (pre-svg format):
 "And the whole earth was of one language and speech;" becomes, "And there was but one speech."

----------


## minifidel

I'm discovering that conlangs are a lot more work than I thought, since you can't help but make it up as you go  :Very Happy: 

I'm quite pleased with what I've come up with though, Saetian, which I've created as a proto-latin in this world I've created (it serves very much the same role as latin in this world actually, since most modern languages in the main continent are derived from or related to it). It's pronounced pretty much like spanish though.


Eser
Eo eso / Eo era / Eo o esto
To eses / To erais / To ai esto
Lo es / Lo era / Lo a esto
Noi samo / Noi eramos / Noi oamo esto
Voi sai / Voi eran	/ Voi oai esto
Loi san / Loi eran	/ Loi an esto

To be
I am / I was / I have been
You are / You were / You have been
He is / He was / He has been
We Are / We were / We have been
You Are / You were / You have been
They are / They were / They have been

Like Spanish and Italian, this language has both Ester and Eser, like Estar and Ser or Essere and Stare.

EDIT: Forgot to include the alphabet that I developed, which I think is somewhat similar to Arab or Sanskrit, but which my brother claims resembles an Alien alphabet...

----------


## Karro

Is your "y" character meant to be essentially the same character as the "j" character but just with an underline beneath it?

Additionally, you say the language is pronounced like spanish.  That being the case, how is the "j" character pronounced?  (Similar to "h" or similar to "y"?)  What differentiates it from "h" or "y"?

Within the context of the imaginary world this language evolved in, if "j" is pronounced similarly to "h" or to "y", have you considered what sort of circumstances may have given rise to two letters in their alphabet having effectively the same pronounciation?

----------


## robot_spider

This all brings up fond memories of Spanish class.

----------


## jaspertjie

This is a piece in my language: Maraxxian.

----------


## Rubberduck

I have an old conlang lying around from an alien race

I am / Hetet en
You are / Artet en
He/She is / Haje en
E is / Naje en
It is / Ma en
We are / Hepe en
You are / Harpe en
They are / Narten en

----------


## Karro

E is?

Is that representative of another gender in the alien race?  Interesting b/c you also have a combined pronoun for "He/She" and a separate pronoun for "it", so I'm curious what the "E" pronoun (Naje) represents and why there might be a differentiation of "E" vs. "He/She" and "it".

----------


## Rubberduck

E is the word I generally use for non-gendered intelligent entities, such as AI. In the case of this language the one point where I used it was in relation to god.

"The great builder saw the light was good, and e spread the light, and created islands of light in the darkness. And e rested for the first day."

http://therubberduck.net/edenabove/bible.html

http://therubberduck.net/edenabove/dictionary.html

----------


## Servant Of Thor

Here is my most complete with almost 1000 words, I need more verb tenses though, I only have present past and future; hmm, maybe I'll get going on those. Also I only have the indicative form of verbs, no subjunctive or imperative. But they look alike because I went with a more militaristic structure. I.E. easy to use logically based. 

------------------Singular---------------Plural

First person-----khaz-thitoghâs------menu-thitoghâr

Second person--thaz-thitoghâz------thoz-thitoghân

Third person----ghaz-thitoghâl-------ghoz-thitoghâm

----------


## nai888

In the conlang which I've been working on, Eindo, for which I am currently creating a map, the translation of the above phrases would be completely different depending on the context of the sentence. Eindo is a highly agglutinating language, meaning (partially) that derivation is done by adding affixes to the roots of the words. I have a suffix which means "to be [a noun]," and another which means "to be [an adjective]."

For example, to say "I am a student," one would say "ealoimaŧofan" which is pronounced /ʒe'älo.ʃimä.θofän/ in which the final -ofa- signifies the verb "to be," the following -n signifies the first person singular, and the rest of the word is the noun "student." (This one word, in fact, contains seven morphemes, if you include the -n conjugation, because I derived the word _student_ from the root noun "alo," _knowledge_, through various other derivations, which demonstrates some of the possible agglutination in this language.)

Similarly, in order to say "I am happy," one would say "Řinisan" which is pronounced /'rinisän/ in which the final -isa- signifies the verb "to be."

The only time the verb "to be" is a separate verb is to say essentially that an object exists, takes place (when speaking of an event), or with some locative phrases, though in most cases these should also be expressed with suffixes. As this is the only way that I can actually translate your text without having any more information, I will use this verb, despite its much more limited usage than in most European languages. It just happens to be, quite literally, the most simple verb in the language, with the infinitive form, "ađa," being comparable to the hypothetical Spanish verbs "ar," "er," and "ir" (though not the one meaning "to go," since it is such an idiosyncratic conjugation), in which essentially the whole word would be the infinitive suffix.

I'll also include the pronouns in parentheses, even though they are rarely included except for clarification or emphasis. It should be noted, though, that there are also more persons than there are in most European languages as I've included a third number between singular and plural: paucal, which essentially means "a few" and is used for numbers between 2 and 4 or 5, and I've also included an inclusive/exclusive distinction as well as a human/non-human distinction.

An (no). - I am.
As (so). - You are.
At (to). - He/She is.
Al (lo). - It is.
Aan (noa). - We few (including the addressee) are.
Aař (řoa). - We few (excluding the addressee) are.
Aas (soa). - You few are.
Aat (toa). - They few are.
Aal (loa). - They (non-human) few are.
Ain (noi). - We (including the addressee) are.
Aiř (řoi). - We (excluding the addressee) are.
Ais (soi). - You all are.
Ait (toi). - They are.
Ail (loi). - They (non-human) are.

So you see, it's not always such an easy thing to do to translate something like that, _especially_ with a verb like "to be" which is pretty much always idiosyncratic in some way, because of its such varied definitions (after all, Spanish, which _is_ European, has two distinct verbs which both mean "to be," with slightly different definitions).


Wow, I feel like I just wrote an essay! I felt like it definitely needed explanation, though. And to think, I was considering attempting to make a polysynthetic language, which has even _MORE_ agglutination than mine does, which means that even longer, more complex phrases or sentences could be expressed with single words!

----------


## hunab.cu

Okay, linguistics, a hobbyhorse of mine  :Very Happy: 
These come for ather'neiv, one of conlangs for a world I'm working on for sometime now. The text is arranged as:
ather'neiv phrase = meta-language notation (logical meaning) = English equivalent

Are/Ide/Dre se = _{me-male}/{me-female}/{me-nonhuman} {'to be'-present time-first person singular}_ = I am
Arre/Idre/Drere sare = _{you-male}/{you-female}/{you-nonhuman} {'to be'-present time-second person singular}_ = You are
Arge/Idege/Drege sade = _{he}/{she}/{non-human} {'to be'-present time-third person singular}_ = He/She/"It" is

Arve/Ideve/Dreve se = _{we-males-with you}/{we-females-with you}/{we-with you} {'to be'-present time-first person singular inclusive}_ = We are
Arthe/Idethe/Drethe se = _{we-males-without you}/{we-females-without you}/{we-without you} {'to be'-present time-first person singular exclusive}_ = We are
Arte/Ite/Drete se = _{you-males}/{you-females}/{you-plural} {'to be'-present time-second person plural}_ = You are
Arshe/Ideshe/Dreshe se = _{they-males}/{they-females}/{they} {'to be'-present time-third person plural}_ = They are

It's hard to notice from this example, but the language itself is highly agglutinative and very precise. As you can see above, the same pronoun group (_dre_, _drere_ etc.) has a different meaning when singular and plural. The 'nonhuman' meaning in singular is meant for all things non-sentient, while plural is just for anything: sentients of any gender, animals, stones...
I've got also few other conlangs for this universe coming up, but none of them is usable yet.

----------


## Kharon Alpua

> Does anyone have a conlang?
> If so please translate this:


All of these are _íc_ (pronounced like "each") constructions in my primary conlang -- the verb does not vary by person, number or gender, only by tense. The pronouns vary by number and gender, but verbs do not shift to match the gender or number of a pronoun, only the timing, completion, or adverbial state of the action. The contruction itself will never stand alone with the exception of _Xi íc_, and even this stands alone only as a name meaning "The one which is"; the full name is "xi íc, xi ícikun, xi íns", or "the one which is, the one which was, the one which will be", and it's a divine name shortened to a four-letter Word as XIÍC or XIIC.



```
I        Yi    íc
You      Ci    íc
He       Ji    íc
She      Si    íc
It       Xi    íc  (can specifically mean a non-gendered being or an object)
We       Ki    íc
You all  Aci   íc
They     Shi   íc
```

All of these are often shortened in casal use, both spoken and written, with the initial consonant flowing directly into the _íc_, and although xi is a special case as noted above, it's distinguished plainly in writing (all proper names are written entirely in greater form letters, and the language does have spacing between words), sometimes of "it is" the unique term "híc" is used in speaking, to avoid confusion with the divine name -- the compound makes no sense at face value of "and is", only that in speech /x/ and /h/ are sometimes interchanged (both ways) by dialect, slur, or complex artistic choice.

----------


## phlegethon

I'm working on Nga right now. By all rights, it's a tonal language, but I don't like writing all those tones out. So, here you are.


```
SIngular
I am- Huvag geñi wozhub ya
You are- Huvag dura wozhub ya
He/She/It is- Huvag none wozhub ya
Dual
We are- Huvag geñim wozhub ya
You are- Huvag duram wozhub ya
They are- Huvag nonem wozhub ya
Plural
We are- Huvag geñij wozhub ya
You are- Huvag duraj wozhub ya
They are- Huvag nonej wozhub ya
```

You'll notice that the only thing that changes is the pronoun. To tell the truth, the verb doesn't even vary from tense to tense (as an example, consider _Huvag nonem wozhun ya_, or "They will be". The verb modifier is the only thing that varies.

----------


## Miker

I might as well jump in with my language. It's an IE lang but doesn't conjugate for person/number/gender and does not have a plural third person pronoun(being derived from demonstratives). Pronouns are similar to English on purpose.
I am: Ic eseth
You are: Ya eseth
He/It is: So eseth
She is: Se eseth
We are: Wei eseth

----------


## daemaree

Those phrases are impossible to translate into my conlang, Lybran without context.   :Smile: 

In Lybran, there is no verb "to be"... and pronouns don't exist.  But, it's interesting to think about these kinds of translation issues.

----------


## ManOfSteel

EBENESE

TO BE

Sohn du (I am)
Kreh du (you are)
Seh du (he is (prime))
Sehnis du (he is (secondary))
Veh du (she is (prime))
Vehnis du (she is (secondary))
Keh du (it is)
Sohnam du (we are, excluding you)
Sohna du (we are, including you)
Na du (y'all are)
Gra du (they are (prime))
Granis du (they are (secondary))
Gran du (plural _it_ is... i.e. they (objects) are)

There are even pronouns for third and forth subjects.  The prime and secondary are employed to differentiate between two or more subjects.  For instance, in English, if you said, "Bob sat next to Fred.  He put his hand on his thigh."  Bob is the subject so he's considered prime, but did Bob put his hand on his own thigh, or is Bob trying to get frisky with Fred?  You can't tell.  But in Ebenese you'd use the prime pronoun for Bob and the secondary pronoun (in this sentence you'd use the possessive _mahve_) for Fred, and that way you'd know that Bob and Fred's friendship is special.

Now if you were at a party and you told your friend "We're going to get ice cream," does that mean that they're all going to the ice cream store and they'll see you later?  Or does it mean all of us are going to get ice cream so get in the car?  It can be an awkward situation not knowing if you're being told goodbye or being invited.  With sohnam and sohna there's no doubt.

----------


## Bagliun Edar

I have a conlang on which I have been working for about a year now. It's intended to be nice sounding and have an alien feeling, it's a humanization of an etheric language spoken by the gods. Originally, it was just a naming language to be used to name the character souls, so that I could track them reincarnation to reincarnation. It's now much more than just a naming language. More importantly, it's my vehicle to amateurly learn about linguistics. So here goes my attempt to translate the op sentences.

Godspeech (my conlang's name) does not have a copula ("to be" verb) per se. Most of the times, an adjective used as a verb is the way to translate copula-using sentences. The op sentences, exactly as they are, are untranslatable to Godspeech, so they must be translated by using other means.

The following is a declaration of divine authority, identifying the subject as a divine lord. The subject is omitted in this example:
*Arbeja.*
[ˈaɾbɛʒa]
arbe-ja
I_am-IND.BL
_I am_

*EDIT:* BL: blunt. When spoken by a higher ranking being, the it's blunt. It's rude otherwise.

A more complete sentence would be:
*Bagliun Edar arbeja.*
meaning "I am Lord Bagliun".
The nickname I'm using in this board is a name of a character of mine who is one of the gods who speak the original etheric language on which Godspeech is based. Edar is a title meaning _divine lord_, *Bagliun* is his proper name, from *bagli* "_to perceive"_ and *-un* meaning _"doer"_ (not exactly).

Godspeech limits the use of personal pronouns and discourages their usage. Personal pronouns are clitics for first and second persons only.
*Amēnjoabil.*
[ˈamɛːnʒɔˌabil]
amēn-jo-abil
ADJ-IND.POL-1SG.NOM
_I am_

*Amēnjoamel.*
[ˈamɛːnʒɔˌamɛl]
amēn-jo-amel
ADJ-IND.POL-2SG.NOM
_You are_

*Amēnjovam.*
[ˈamɛːnˌʒɔvam]
amēn-jo-vam
ADJ-IND.POL-1PL.NOM
_We are_

*Amēnjother.*
[ˈamɛːnˌʒɔðɛɾ]
amēn-jo-ther
ADJ-IND.POL-2PL.NOM
_You are_

Word *amēn* is a pro-adjective. It takes a meaning given by the context in which it appears, so any of the above sentences mean "I/you/we am/are [anything defined by context]".

The gods use noun phrases instead of pronouns more often; the third person cannot be supplied by pronouns, and must be provided with noun phrases. Noun phrases used for this purpose include the proper name of the person being spoken of, his title or profession, some kind of socially defined reference, or just "this (or that) person" when there is no other way.

*Abameurodo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamɛuˌɾɔdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
abam-e-uro-do amēn-jo
person-SG.DEF.MASC-1.this-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_I am_
Lit. This person is.

*Abamearedo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamɛaˌɾɛdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
abam-e-are-do amēn-jo
person-SG.DEF.MASC-2.that-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_You are_
Lit. That person is.

*Abameazomdo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamɛaˌzɔmdɔ ˈamɛːʒɔ]
abam-e-azom-do amēn-jo
person-SG.DEF.MASC-3.that-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_He is_
Lit. That person is.

*Abamiazomdo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamiaˌzɔmdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
abam-i-azom-do amēn-jo
person-SG.DEF.FEM-3.that-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_She is_
Lit. That person is.

*Izauazomdo amēnjo.*
[ˈizauaˌzɔmdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
iza-u-azom-do amēn-jo
thing-SG.DEF.NEUT-3.that-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_It is_
Lit. That thing is.

The word "iza" means "useful thing". To refer to a "useless thing" you use "izi", and similarly "izu" is equivalent to "trash".

*Abamjilurodo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamʒiluˌɾɔdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
abam-jil-uro-do amēn-jo
person-DU.DEF.MASC-1.this-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_We are_

*Abamjilaredo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamʒilaˌɾɛdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
abam-jil-are-do amēn-jo
person-DU.DEF.MASC-2.that-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_You are_

*Abamjirazomdo amēnjo.*
[ˈabamʒiɾazɔmdɔ ˈamɛːnʒɔ]
abam-jir-azom-do amēn-jo
person-DU.DEF.NEUT-3.that-TOP ADJ-IND.POL
_They are_

For the English plurals, there are far more choices in Godspeech to translate these three sentences. I chose to use the dual number for all three, and the neuter gender for the last one. Godspeech's table of noun inflections is quite big.

----------


## feanaaro

It's interesting how so many conlangs seem to lack an independent "to be" verb. That's the case of mine too, actually. My imaginary people don't even have separate verbal forms, they just have words expressing concepts that can be "declined" (not quite the right term, I guess) in a predicative and in a nominal form (and eventually further modified into adjectives).
Thus, if by "I am" etc., you simply mean the expression that someone is, they would just say the pronoun, but indeed the point is that they would not think in that way and would not say that at all. Oh, they also don't distinguish between singular and plural in most cases, but rely on numeral adjectives to convey numbers. (Although there is also a related languages which has similar lexicon but a more conventional grammar structure, which I haven't developed yet).

Thus (not very interesting, in the end): 
I/we (am/are) = É
You (are) = Dé
He/she/they (is/are) = Èin

----------


## Bagliun Edar

> It's interesting how so many conlangs seem to lack an independent "to be" verb. That's the case of mine too, actually. My imaginary people don't even have separate verbal forms, they just have words expressing concepts that can be "declined" (not quite the right term, I guess) in a predicative and in a nominal form (and eventually further modified into adjectives).


Godspeech is pro-drop too (if that's what you mean).




> Thus, if by "I am" etc., you simply mean the expression that someone is, they would just say the pronoun, but indeed the point is that they would not think in that way and would not say that at all.


Godspeech may be like that too most of the times. For example, a lord may ask a servant:

*Bemdobrado lamān rejembejaol.*
[ˈbɛmdɔˌbɾadɔ ˈlamaːn ˈɾɛʒɛmbɛˌʒaɔl]
bemdo-bra-do lam-ān r<ej>embejaol
know-EVID.BL-TOP say-IMP.BL <INF>intelligent
_Who do you know is intelligent?_
Lit. About (someone) (you) know, tell me who is intelligent.

To this, the servant may reply:

*Ajēbameuro.*
[ˈajɛbamɛˌuɾɔ]
a<jē>bam-e-uro
<HBL>person-SG.DEF.MASC-1.this
_I (am)._
Lit. This person.

Yet, he simply may reply:
*Amēnji.*
[ˈamɛːnʒi]
amēn-ji
ADJ-IND.XPOL
_(I/you/he/she/we/they) am/are/is._

which is extremely ambiguous.

----------


## feanaaro

Actually no, it's quite the opposite of pronoun-dropping. Since words are not declined by either gender or number it is imperative to have explicit pronouns to make anything understandable; even more than in a language such as English.

----------


## Bagliun Edar

> Actually no, it's quite the opposite of pronoun-dropping. Since words are not declined by either gender or number it is imperative to have explicit pronouns to make anything understandable; even more than in a language such as English.


Interesting. I chose my language would allow to drop anything, even if it makes it meaningless. In my example above, *amēnji* meaning _(I/you/he/she/we/they) am/are/is_, the inflection *-ji* marks the verbal adjective *amēn* with indicative mood, extreme politeness, and affirmative. There's no indication of gender or number, so leaving out anything else, makes it highly ambiguous and potentially meaningless, which may be the speaker's intention.

----------


## Facubaci

I have a language that I created.

Singular

Di  First person, like "I".
To  Second person, like "you".
Her  Third male person, like "he".
Das  Third female person, like "she". 

Me  Used to refer a thing in singular.

Plural

Diver  First male person, like "us" in english or "nosotros" in spanish.
Disas  First female person, like "us" in english or "nosotras" in spanish.
Tores  Second person, like "you" in english or "ustedes"/"vosotros" in spanish.
Deher  Third male person, like "they" in english or "ellos" in spanish.
Dedas  Third female person like "they" in english or "ellas" in spanish.

Met  Used to refer a thing in plural.


It is worth mentioning that to assign a gender to a word is used at the end of it one of the following suffixes:

Er: to indicate that's a masculine word.
As: to indicate that's a feminine word.

Example: to the word: mul (thief) you can add:  mul"er" to indicate that's masculine (male thief) and: mul"as" to indicate that's feminine (female thief).

I don't want to do this longer. 
What do you think?

Cheers.

----------

